# Concrete laundry basin



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

Whenever I replace a concrete laundry basin I usually have to brake it apart with a sledge and bucket it out of the basement. Is there anyone who takes it out whole or does something else to get it out? just curious.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

your doing it right brother! save your back!:thumbup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

yea i used to try and get it out with a strap and a cart if there is two people because i always hated to shovel all of the concrete out of the van at the end. now i just bust it up and haul it out


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Done a lot of those, always smash it up.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

We always break them up. 

When I was younger and dumber, we'd cart them out- until the cart wheel broke a tread on the rickety basement steps and we about lost it half way up.

Not to mention my back can't take it like it used to.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

me too. I do the same thing with cast iron tubs.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a home owner ask me to cart up a 4 basin concrete utility sink. Now that was a royal pain in the arse.

What I do now is I split them in half then haul them out.


----------



## Plumbing Tampa (Sep 16, 2009)

I also use this technique for that. I don't know another alternate for that.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbing Tampa said:


> I also use this technique for that. I don't know another alternate for that.


Man you a spreading your links all over the internet. Using completely useless posts along the way.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Man you a spreading your links all over the internet. Using completely useless posts along the way.


He's probably the one that did the plumbing that I'm now taking out.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Man you a spreading your links all over the internet. Using completely useless posts along the way.


His site is under maintance. Must be all the clicks from the links.:laughing:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Usually cart them off, only have 1 costomer with a basement so we can usually back the van/ truck right up to or even into the garage to load it. 
Ihate getting rid of those and replacing it w/ plastic. May look cleaner but there's no way it's better. If they just want it out, and it doesn't leak I've sold a couple to a recycled bldg materials place near the shop, put one out back of the shop for washing stuff (note to self- put vac. breaker on LT faucet. I keep forgetting )
They just don't make em like they used to.


----------

